# Fiat Ducato Armrest Removal



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone tell me how to remove the armrests on the driver and passenger seats in order to fit seatcovers. It is a coachbuilt based on 1997 Fiat Ducato, left hand drive. I have investigated visually but they appear to be very securely fixed. I don't want to force things like I usaully do when gentle persuasion doesn't work and end up with a bigger problem than when I started.

Thanks in anticipation.

Ashers :roll:


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Are they the standard Fiat seats, or aftermarket Isri or Aguti type? If the aftermarket type, they are often held by a pin through the pivot that can be accessed by pushing the material/foam of the armrest outwards away from the seat-it should then become visible.


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi John,

They seem to be the standard seats, don't look anything special.
Tried prising the material back and could not see any pins or anything that was easily removed.

Ashers.


----------

